# TBG   Central Zone Shoot



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia will have the annual Centeral Zone Shoot on Saturday Feb. 20th, at Evans Farm, in Culloden, Ga.
Everyone is invited to come and join in the fun. Mark your calendar and make plans to be there. Bring the faimly and
enjoy the fellowship, the shooting, the farm, and the food.
Who knows, you may even win bragging rites in your division.

More information will be available soon.

DAN


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm planning on making that shoot. I'm even gonna miss my Crossville shoot for TBG!!!!!!
Good to see you again Dan. Maybe we can fling an arra or two together!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jan 21, 2010)

will be there


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 21, 2010)

Gonna miss it. We have signed up for the 4-H Coaches safety training that weekend. Going to start a 4-H archery group in McDonough soon. They would pick that weekend for the training.


----------



## fountain (Jan 21, 2010)

im gonna miss it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 21, 2010)

Planning on, and looking forward to, being there. 

Any date/time set up for target repair?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 21, 2010)

Andrea and I are gonna try and make this one.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 21, 2010)

Calendar marked.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like  to come but just like foster I'll be at Rock Eagle going to school.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 21, 2010)

Jake if kits come in planning on the 30th.  I will let everyone know when they come in.  Chase hope you and Andrea can make it.  Dutch start getting those ovens warmed up for the State Shoot.Dpoole looking forward to it.  You bringing Schleylures with you?


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 25, 2010)

Went to Culloden yesterday and checked out the targets. IMPO the targets are good enough for the Central Zone Shoot. They just need a little paint. They will need some repair after that, which will give us some time before the State Shoot. 

I will be setting targets on the 13th of February. (Invite your Valentine to come help. Thats what  I"m doing!   It should not take long. We will fine tune it on Friday, February 19th.

Whoever has the map to Evan's Farm, please post.

Anyone who wants to come camp for the weekend is welcome . (Primitive camping with no ground fire,PLEASE.)

Lunch will be provided with shoot fee.

Dan


----------



## Elbow (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll definitely try and make this shoot. 
Hopefully, I'm a member of TBG by then.
El


----------



## whiz (Jan 25, 2010)

Directions  please????????????????


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 25, 2010)

You are Elbow.  I got your application Saturday and I will get membership cards out this week.  Hope to see you at the shoot.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a link for last years map.

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=254889&stc=1&d=1235074341


----------



## Elbow (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Jeff !!! You just made my day!
I'm so glad to be a member of this group! Wonderful...wonderful people!
El


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 26, 2010)

HATCHETBOWDAN said:


> I will be setting targets on the 13th of February. (Invite your Valentine to come help. Thats what  I"m doing!   It should not take long. We will fine tune it on Friday, February 19th.



I plan to be there for set up.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 26, 2010)

Can't think of a better way to spend Valentine's weekend!!!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 27, 2010)

I plan on being there also


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 27, 2010)

Cant wait, looking forward to this shoot.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 3, 2010)

I plan to be there for the shoot with Nugefan in tow if he gets a kitchen pass.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 3, 2010)

I may be there.....dont know yet.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 3, 2010)

Cant wait, and hope to see everyone there.

Is there a shoot for Sunday also or is it justa saturday shoot.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2010)

I is just a saterday shoot but people have shot on sun i think


----------



## schleylures (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like family fun time coming up. Do ya'll allow tag a longs????????


----------



## RogerB (Feb 4, 2010)

Quite a few families come. 

I plan to be there if I can get off work.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 4, 2010)

Wendal, if we're that close and you DON'T show up to shoot.....I'll come to your house and kick your tail sideways!!!! And I know where YOU live so.........challenge issued I guess!!!! Course I've been a tagalong for "how many months?"


----------



## dutchman (Feb 10, 2010)

about 10 days now...


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 11, 2010)

lookin' forward to it ....


----------



## dpoole (Feb 12, 2010)

HatchetDan says he is gona make up this year for havin such a easy iron man course last year.


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 12, 2010)

The work day in culloden for Sat. has been cancelled due to the weather


----------



## dutchman (Feb 13, 2010)

If the work day is going to be Friday 2/19, I have that day off so I can lend a hand.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 14, 2010)

Hatchet Dan says the course is gona get set up tuesday.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Hatchet Dan says the course is gona get set up tuesday.



That being the case, I'll see y'all on Saturday.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 15, 2010)

yep, for the first time being off in the middle of the week will be useful, I'll be over there Tuesday Dan (in case Chuck hasn't talked to you yet). Anything that I should bring ? Chuck said he thought you'd be there bout nine so i'll try to hit there same time

oops--didn't realize I was logged under Will's handle---this is Joel Smith (handle bownarrow)


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dan- I can make it too. Would an electric golf cart help carry targets out into the field? Is there a physical address that I can log into my GPS?
Clay


----------



## schleylures (Feb 15, 2010)

DAGATOR16 said:


> Dan- I can make it too. Would an electric golf cart help carry targets out into the field? Is there a physical address that I can log into my GPS?
> Clay



I tried to call dan about the help but he did not answer. But I will tell u this he is not going to turn any down.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 15, 2010)

Just talked to Chuck and Danny looks like they are putting out targets today for anyone that might be planning on going Tuesday and helping you may want to check with one of them first.  I think they will be set by this evening.   Clay here is the address for the shoot

2002 City of Refuge Rd
Colloden, GA 31016


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Jeff-
I'll see ya'll Saturday then.


----------



## schleylures (Feb 15, 2010)

they worked hard  today and goy out  over half


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Feb 15, 2010)

The rain kept me from working today so I went to set targets.  We got the course set and Chuck and Joel will fine tune it tomorrow. Everything will be ready for Friday. Thanks for the offers to help! Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend.
Come and enjoy the fun!        Dan


----------



## 2bbshot (Feb 17, 2010)

I know its super short notice but is there any way I can get in on this shoot? I havent shot the longbow in about a month and I would like to get a little shooting in. Thanks


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

2bbshot said:


> I know its super short notice but is there any way I can get in on this shoot? I havent shot the longbow in about a month and I would like to get a little shooting in. Thanks



Absolutely! Just be there on Saturday, ready to have a pile of fun.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2010)

2bbshot said:


> I know its super short notice but is there any way I can get in on this shoot? I havent shot the longbow in about a month and I would like to get a little shooting in. Thanks





Jake Allen said:


> Absolutely! Just be there on Saturday, ready to have a pile of fun.



You'd best bring plenty of arrows since Dan had a hand in setting up the course.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 18, 2010)

yep, plenty of arrows. we didn't tweak much, Dan and Chuck set a fun and challenging course

Joel


----------



## bownarrow (Feb 18, 2010)

dadgummit, did it again, didnt realize Will was still logged on

joel(bownarrow)


----------



## RogerB (Feb 18, 2010)

Got me some old arrows that I am about tired of looking at, maybe those are the ones I should bring, Let the crying and nashing of teeth,..... uh fun begin!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't wait!!!!
And if I loose or break'em....I know a fine gentleman that makes arrows like a machine!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, I guess I will be coming down without the Nugefan. He was unable yet again to acquire permiss..., uh, a kitchen pass.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 19, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> lookin' forward to it ....





dutchman said:


> Well, I guess I will be coming down without the Nugefan. He was unable yet again to acquire permiss..., uh, a kitchen pass.



 C'mon Andy!

What's so hard about about puttin on your "big girl panties" and telling your wife you're gonna spend a day with the boys shooting foam? 
Even Pigmy got a kitchen pass for this one 

You'll be missed


----------



## RogerB (Feb 19, 2010)

To ask a more serious question, is there going to be food avalible at the shoot, or do we need to bring something to eat. You know I got use to eating on a regular basis at a very young age.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 19, 2010)

Dan says he will have some hamburgers  available.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like good weather for tomorrow. 
I hope all have a safe trip, and I'm looking foward to in the morning!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 19, 2010)

Ya'll have fun! Wish we cold make it. Guess the 4H folks didn't get the memo about scheduling training on weekends when there wasn't a shoot.

At least my son (and maybe my daughter) will be there with their granddad.


----------

